# Be watchful in Wyoming for ticks



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been up to Wyoming a few times this month. One for the madness that was the May 1 shed opener.. Never done that before. Very interesting... I think there were more of us from Utah than that of the entire Wyoming population!

That said, that day of shed hunting was somewhat successful in finding shed antlers... But also ticks! Fortunately I didn't get anything lodged into me. I credit that to my many layers. I saw one crawling up my pant early in the day and brushed it off. Thought to myself I better pay closer attention. Checked occasionally throughout the day not seeing anything else. So then when we got back to the hotel that night, sitting on the throne, I noticed something at the back tab of my underwear... Another tick.. This one freaked me out quite a lot... After as thorough of a search as possible, I determined I had not been bitten. Then through an examination of my clothes I found two more on my clothing. Still no evidence of a bite.. Phew!!!

Then last night, I have traveled out to Rawlins Wyoming for work. Heading to Martin's Cove today (Oregon / Mormon Trail). Decided in some downtime to zip into the brush to see some critters. Some in town were saying they had some bighorns coming close to the roads... Then back at the hotel, and low and behold a tick in between my shirt and undershirt. Wasn't in the brush for but a few minutes... I guess I'm a tick magnet! I don't know if they are just worse this year or if it's just me! Either way, look out for them!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can prevent a lot of those little buggers from even thinking of you if you spray your clothing down with Permithin before your outing. I used it on my African hunt a few years ago and had no problems with ticks or other bugs that want to crawl on you. I even sat right next to a ant bed and while the ants were all over my boots that is as far as they traveled. We also had another hunter who didn't treat his clothing and after coming back from his impala hunt he had a lot of very small ticks on him and came down with a mild case of tick fever. Two of us had hunted the same area the day before and didn't experience a single tick on us. 

You can get it a Walmart in the camping aisle. It is in a yellow spray bottle and will do a couple sets of clothes.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I picked one up in northern Utah a couple of weeks ago. I'm surprised we don't see more posts about them from all the turkey hunters. And I will second Critters recommendation about Permethrin. I simply forget to re-apply it this year. The first time in years I have picked one up.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Went out for a hike 3 weeks ago. When I got home I brushed one out of my hair. 4 days later my jaw started hurting. Next day my neck was stiff and had a headache and night sweats. Within a week I had one big and 4 smaller bumps on the back of my head that hurts to touch. Headache lasted for 9 days This was 3 weeks ago and after 2 kinds of antibios, Ive only been back to normal for 4 days now. Got tested for Lyme came back negative. Could have been RMSF who knows but it was some bad mojo. I had them before but Luckly he didn't get in all the way. It looked just like the one in your pic.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Went out for a hike 3 weeks ago. When I got home I brushed one out of my hair. 4 days later my jaw started hurting. Next day my neck was stiff and had a headache and night sweats. Within a week I had one big and 4 smaller bumps on the back of my head that hurts to touch. Headache lasted for 9 days This was 3 weeks ago and after 2 kinds of antibios, Ive only been back to normal for 4 days now. Got tested for Lyme came back negative. Could have been RMSF who knows but it was some bad mojo. I had them before but Luckly he didn't get in all the way. It looked just like the one in your pic.


You possibly got the one that was still walking around and not the one that had already start to embed itself.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

Like Critter said, Permithin. One treatment is good for 6 weeks or 6 washes, I don't go out without it anymore. What do you guys use for your dogs? 









Amazon.com: Sawyer Products SP657 Premium Permethrin Insect Repellent for Clothing, Gear & Tents, Trigger Spray, 24-Ounce : Sawyer: Health & Household


Amazon.com: Sawyer Products SP657 Premium Permethrin Insect Repellent for Clothing, Gear & Tents, Trigger Spray, 24-Ounce : Sawyer: Health & Household



www.amazon.com


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Went out for a hike 3 weeks ago. When I got home I brushed one out of my hair. 4 days later my jaw started hurting. Next day my neck was stiff and had a headache and night sweats. Within a week I had one big and 4 smaller bumps on the back of my head that hurts to touch. Headache lasted for 9 days This was 3 weeks ago and after 2 kinds of antibios, Ive only been back to normal for 4 days now. Got tested for Lyme came back negative. Could have been RMSF who knows but it was some bad mojo. I had them before but Luckly he didn't get in all the way. It looked just like the one in your pic.


Man that sucks!

Critter thanks for the heads up. I haven't had a tick crawling on me for years until this year. I'll get some of that!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Treat outer layers with that you wear with the Permethrin. Shirt, pants, socks, and if you want your jacket. 

I didn't believe at how good it worked until I saw my boots covered in ants and nothing on my socks or pants.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I went on a mission to Zimbabwe. One of the recommended items to bring were two bottles of Permethrin. The undiluted stuff you wash in your clothes, not the spray. 

A closet at the office was full of every missionary’s two bottles of Permethrin nobody ever used. 😂

I never used it. But ticks scare me, creepy little buggers. I may have to use it now.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Boy! I see a run on Permethrin happening like toilet paper a year ago.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Went out for a hike 3 weeks ago. When I got home I brushed one out of my hair. 4 days later my jaw started hurting. Next day my neck was stiff and had a headache and night sweats. Within a week I had one big and 4 smaller bumps on the back of my head that hurts to touch. Headache lasted for 9 days This was 3 weeks ago and after 2 kinds of antibios, Ive only been back to normal for 4 days now. Got tested for Lyme came back negative. Could have been RMSF who knows but it was some bad mojo. I had them before but Luckly he didn't get in all the way. It looked just like the one in your pic.


Sound like you got covid and the tick was just a coincidence.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

nope got tested


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I went on a mission to Zimbabwe. One of the recommended items to bring were two bottles of Permethrin. The undiluted stuff you wash in your clothes, not the spray.
> 
> A closet at the office was full of every missionary’s two bottles of Permethrin nobody ever used. 😂
> 
> I never used it. But ticks scare me, creepy little buggers. I may have to use it now.


I talked with the mission president at the Martin's Cove Historic Site. They use the Permethrin with all their senior couples that work the site. He said they never have any issues with ticks, or any other bug. Rattlesnakes are another issue though! 

Such a beautiful place though!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BigT said:


> I talked with the mission president at the Martin's Cove Historic Site. They use the Permethrin with all their senior couples that work the site. He said they never have any issues with ticks, or any other bug. Rattlesnakes are another issue though!
> 
> Such a beautiful place though!


My uncle and aunt served out there once. My uncle said you couldn't believe how many rattle snakes they killed and buried there... his advice for that place: never go anywhere without a shovel.

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Martin's Cove is a beautiful/wonderful place. We were there on April 9th and had the entire place to ourselves.


----------

